# Size Comparison...



## ticothetort2 (Apr 16, 2011)

Almost time for a new humid hide. Tico spends the majority of his time napping in here, I'd say it's his favorite spot in his enclosure. Unless the food is on the slate!



















Hope you enjoyed...


----------



## Tom (Apr 16, 2011)

And that's why he looks so perfect and is growing so fast and healthy. There is a definite correlation there. Whenever I have one or two within a group that tend to spend a lot of time in the humid hide box, they grow a lot faster and smoother that the ones who live in the exact same enclosure and don't spend as much time in the humid hide box. Strange, I know, but I can't think of any exception to this. ...or any other explanation either. Food, temps, sun, water, ambient humidity, supplements... everything is completely identical, but the ones that are always in the hide grow smoother and faster than the ones who lounge around just outside the hide.


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 16, 2011)

He looks incredible!! I can't believe how smooth his shell is. You are doing such a great job with him.


----------



## kbaker (Apr 17, 2011)

Tom said:


> And that's why he looks so perfect and is growing so fast and healthy. There is a definite correlation there. Whenever I have one or two within a group that tend to spend a lot of time in the humid hide box, they grow a lot faster and smoother that the ones who live in the exact same enclosure and don't spend as much time in the humid hide box. Strange, I know, but I can't think of any exception to this. ...or any other explanation either. Food, temps, sun, water, ambient humidity, supplements... everything is completely identical, but the ones that are always in the hide grow smoother and faster than the ones who lounge around just outside the hide.



I think some of it has to do with lower stress because they have found a peaceful place to rest. And of course, the humidity is a big factor.


----------



## Jessicap (Apr 17, 2011)

He is beautiful - and so happy looking. I love the little smiley face scute just above his head... lol


----------



## Tom (Apr 17, 2011)

kbaker said:


> I think some of it has to do with lower stress because they have found a peaceful place to rest. And of course, the humidity is a big factor.



You might be right Kevin. Just like the whole pyramiding prevention thing, I don't know how to explain the exact mechanism at work, only what works and what clearly doesn't.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 17, 2011)

He is a great looking tort, you are doing a great job with him.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Apr 17, 2011)

That's a very beautiful looking tortoise. He has it good and apparently he is well taken care of. 

Great job!


----------



## ticothetort2 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the great comments. I really think that the humid hide plays a major role in the reduction of pyramiding. I have seen a few other keepers torts around my area who are just now getting the word and their torts show much more pyramiding then Tico. 




Jessicap said:


> He is beautiful - and so happy looking. I love the little smiley face scute just above his head... lol



I'm always greeted by two smiles when I feed in the morning! My neighbor pointed out his smiley face scute yesterday too...


----------



## Tom (Apr 17, 2011)

Okay. Everyone say thanks to Richard and Jerry Fife now...


----------



## coreyc (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank's Rich & Jerry Let's not forget Tom Thank's Tom


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 17, 2011)

He looks just great, nice job!


----------



## Jacob (Apr 17, 2011)

Hes a Cutiie, nice job!


----------



## ticothetort2 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Fife bro's, Tom, and all the members on TFO who give great advice day in and day out! W/out all of you I would probably have a sub-par dry raised tort, that I too would be trying to raise as dry as possible.


----------



## l0velesly (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice housing! What a cute leopard tort  The smiley face makes the shell unique!


----------

